# Some dmesg errors...

## guru369

Hi People

I get the following error during boot:

```

[   11.947480] kobject_add failed for pwc with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

[   11.947482]  [<c01f76ed>] kobject_add+0x162/0x18b

[   11.947485]  [<c01f78a2>] kobject_set_name+0x2b/0x92

[   11.947488]  [<c01357c8>] sys_init_module+0x1386/0x17e9

[   11.947491]  [<c01529bd>] do_sync_read+0xc7/0x10a

[   11.947496]  [<c01528f6>] do_sync_read+0x0/0x10a

[   11.947498]  [<c01531a5>] vfs_read+0x88/0x134

[   11.947501]  [<c01535f9>] sys_read+0x41/0x67

[   11.947503]  [<c0102b22>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5f/0x85

[   11.947506]  [<c0330033>] fib_create_info+0x56d/0x6d2

[   11.947509]  =======================

```

And 

```

[   33.238784] **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

[   33.238834] **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

[   33.238863] **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

```

Any idea?

----------

## jackdripper

Do you have multiple video cards?

If you do, then perhaps you need to specify which one is using the nvidia driver in the xorg.conf file like this:

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

(in the Device section )

----------

## guru369

 *jackdripper wrote:*   

> Do you have multiple video cards?
> 
> If you do, then perhaps you need to specify which one is using the nvidia driver in the xorg.conf file like this:
> 
>         BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
> ...

 

Strange,

I have only one video adapter.

Here is my lspci:

```

monster dekela # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HR/HO/HH (ICH8R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GT/GTO] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

```

----------

## guru369

bump....

----------

## dj_farid

Bump2!

I also get:

```
Mar 25 15:58:18 dator **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

Mar 25 15:58:18 dator **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

Mar 25 15:58:19 dator **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

```

----------

## Headrush

Use to modinfo nvidia to see if there are any i2c related parameters you can pass when the nvidia kernel module is loaded.

You can also look into any i2c related modules that might be specific to the nvidia driver using modinfo.

(I would look for you but I'm not currently using my Gentoo system)

----------

## igds

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Use to modinfo nvidia to see if there are any i2c related parameters you can pass when the nvidia kernel module is loaded.

 

I do not seem to have modinfo; perhaps I need to install a package?

----------

